# Fun shooting at our convention part 1



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Part 2*

If the archer hit the wooden chip, this will destroy the chip and the cord let the board downwards free. The beer came in the glass, the archer is happy and the friends of the archer want to do the same.

Pictures after the release

















Sorry bossie that I must deflower you beer machine :wink:
but I must garantee the correct function:tongue:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

:cocktail::hello2::set1_draught2::blob1:
What a great idea:smile:
I cant wait for August
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Prosit! I must sharpen my shooting skills, for when the chips are really down!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL. It's going to be a hard week on the liver!:darkbeer:

That's a fantastic device Frank.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bowhunting Comvention Beer dispenser*

Nice Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good to hear that you all accept this idea of my beer game.

@ Philip, seems you must take a lot of Alkaselzer along:wink:
@ Bossie, the crate leave tomorrow with DHL


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear Bossie,

The package with the beer apparatus is on the road to you.
I hope in two weeks you can start you practice.
Around 50 uncoloured chips are in the package. The cord is approximately 20 yard, but I prefer a shorter lenght because most of archer have the first pin at 20 yard:wink: I gave my best to describe the assembly:wink:

My happiness in front of this game with some hunters here is endless

Prost:darkbeer:

Frank


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

We will be trying the machine again tonight:darkbeer:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Stefan,

Nice to hear that the machine is in use:darkbeer:
I have here at Saturday some bowhunter chaps for braai an chip shooting at my home, my wife is leaving the house because she know this kind of party:wink: This will be my last practice at pocker chips for Augustus:tongue:

Groete

Frank


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope my practising tonight wont give me a too big Headache:wink:

Stefan


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Very cool Archery game indeed:darkbeer:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Frank

I saw the shooting machine at Bossie's house in May and it is brilliant!
We are going to have a great time with this idea of yours.

Just a few more day the will welcome you in the proper South African way.

Go well
Ruhan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I saw the shooting machine at Bossie's house in May and it is brilliant!
> We are going to have a great time with this idea of yours.
> ...


 Hello Ruhan

My head is full of this crap like the beer donator. But this is a good opportunity to learn exactly shooting by playing:wink:
You can`t believe it how happy I be to stay back ( home ) again. Last year at 23. July after four beautiful weeks was my last touch on Afrikaans aarde.
I am happy to be able to shake the hand of some of my virtual friends over the last two years.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Hello Ruhan
> 
> My head is full of this crap like the beer donator. But this is a good opportunity to learn exactly shooting by playing:wink:
> You can`t believe it how happy I be to stay back ( home ) again. Last year at 23. July after four beautiful weeks was my last touch on Afrikaans aarde.
> I am happy to be able to shake the hand of some of my virtual friends over the last two years.


I'm sure when you land here, it will be like you never left. Looking forward to meet you in August.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My head is OUCCHHH !!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:
My wife is ukey: .She shot Two one shot Scorers
There was too much Liquer. BUT it was GREAT fun

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like you guys are going to have lots of fun....:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

and 


Babbelaas


----------



## sabowhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hi My oldd time Friend*

I think this game will work good with Corn?:darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

sabowhunter said:


> I think this game will work good with Corn?:darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


Hi Leon, nice to see you here again.
Ow old must I old F...er become to see you again ?

I had try this game with Korn, but this drink is better for ladies or to clean the feet. Better you use a self made brandewyn:wink:


----------

